# Moving to NJ - Looking for New Group



## DataSifter (Mar 4, 2008)

I am moving to Morris County, NJ as part of a corporate relocation and looking for a new group to join.  I'm preferably looking for a group with some degree of similarity:  married w/ kids, mid-30s, etc.  I'm flexible on the game system, but looking for a great storyteller running the game.

If you have any suggestions please email me at:
datasifter@gmail.com


----------



## Cinerarium (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Datasifter --

Whereabouts in Morris County?  Closer to I-80 or I-78?  I live in Hunterdon and work in Somerset.  I'm not in a game currently but would be interested in starting one depending on your schedule and whether we can find other folks.  I'm in the same boat as you -- 30's, married, two kids, demanding job.  Weeknight games are better for me than weekends because of the kids.

I also know of a group that plays up near Lake Hopatcong in Sussex County which might be closer for you depending on how far north you are.  Let me know either way.

-- Steve


----------



## Talembar (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi,

   We've been looking to add another player to our Monday night Bergen County game...if that's not too far foryou to travel...let me know.

~Jace


----------



## Ironblue (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi everybody,

For your general knowledge, there's a games store right off of Route 10 in Denville, called Dark Tower Games.  They regularly hold a friday night open D&D session that upwards of 15 people attend.  One of the groups that attends (that I am sadly not a part of) is easily what you're looking for... a very solid group of older guys that usually only play core or earlier editions, to the best of my knowledge.

As for myself, I'm afraid I miss out on the specified demographic by a good decade or so... (I'm a ripe youngster of 17, as it is) but I'd like to think myself mature enough to work well with guys much older than me... I suppose I'm in no position to lay claim to my own virtues, but it's worth a shot.    

Hoping this helps,
James


----------



## Cinerarium (Mar 25, 2008)

Bumping this thread... DataSifter and I are actively recruiting for a weeknight game in the Morris/Hunterdon/Somerset county area.  Think 6-10 or 7-11 for game times.  We'd like to start up in late April and are talking 3.5 for now.

Both of us prefer story-driven games with grown ups that can have a good time at and away from the table.  We've got kids and wives and jobs and want to make sure that the game is good enough to justify the time away from those priorities -- games that are fun and challenging with people that are fun to hang out with.  The weeknight thing is so that we can get the game in without losing half a weekend day with the family.  I've done it in the past and it works great if you've got kids (or heck if you don't as well -- what else are you going to do on a weeknight, play WoW?)

If this is the kind of game you think you'd be interested in, please post here or email DataSifter at his gmail account.

Looking forward to hearing from all of you,
Steve


----------



## frostrune (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm nowhere near NJ but I can vouch for Cinerarium's homebrew game and he's a nice guy to boot.  Beware though, he never could quite figure out that EL/CR thing.   Plan on dying at least once.

Hope your doing well, Steve.

Frostrune


----------



## BastionLightbringer (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey all, Thought I'd drop in and say hello. I run a game on Mondays 7-11pm in Bergen county, and we are looking for a new player since a current one will be taking an extended absence . 

Talembar in post#3 is a player in that game. So if data sifter( or anyone else) is willing to travel, we'd love for ya to try it out. We are all over 30 (at this time) and I know all about juggling a wife and a couple kids. The game is in my home brew of which a partial map can be seen here. , and some Npc's can be seen here . It is A historical/fantasy setting based on a Medieval England-ish world with some George RR Martin elements thrown in. We try to have a healthy mix of combat, mystery and roleplay.

As far as travel is concerned, I work in Morris county, and it only takes about 35 minutes to get home from work. So depending on where you will be coming from in Morris cty, it might not be so far.


----------



## Cinerarium (Mar 27, 2008)

Frostrune!  Great to hear from you and hope you're well!  Thanks for dropping in -- I'll try to send you an email in a few days if your old address is still good.  I tell ya though, you get one TPK with one vampire spiked-chain wielding monk and they never let you live it down.

Bastion, Bergen county might be a bit far for me to get home afterwards.  Any chance of playing in Morris County?


----------



## BastionLightbringer (Mar 27, 2008)

Cinerarium said:
			
		

> Bastion, Bergen county might be a bit far for me to get home afterwards.  Any chance of playing in Morris County?




Wow High Bridge is far from us. In our existing group, most live within 2 miles of each other, and the another lives about 20 minutes north of us, so there is no chance of moving the game an hour south west of where we currently play, especially on a week night. Even from my work(Madison) its still 35miles to High Bridge. 

Sorry. 

I noticed Datasifter hasn't been on the site in a while, I guess he's busy moving.


----------



## Blue (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm in Essex county near the Willowbrook Mall.  Same situation - family, kids, limited time to play, want heavy story.

The current 3.5 game I run doesn't have an opening, but in June I'll be running a 4e mini-campaign (or adventure path I think they call it now).  It'll be more linear high-action then my continuing campaign which is very RP-intensive, shades of grey sandbox style, but if you're interested I'm always up to meet new gamers.  I run one game every other week, during a weeknight.

In addition to the one above, there are a couple of other gaming stores up in my area where you could look for groups.  Gamer's Gambit (http://www.gamersgambitonline.com/) is in Fair Lawn (Bergen County), probably 40-50 minutes from you, but I know they have a lot of groups going, plus a good place to post up looking for a local group.  The owners are both people I've gamed steadily with since the '80s.

Time Warp Comics & Games (http://www.timewarpcomics.com/) is on Route 23 about 3 miles south of where rt 23 and rt 80 cross.  Good selection, helpful.  They are more of a run-events instead of regular games there, but I haven't been there since my friends bought Gamer's Gambit so things might have changed some.  I still recommend it.

Good luck!

Cheers,
=Blue(23)


----------



## Talembar (Mar 28, 2008)

Ironblue,

   Where are you located? And what are you currently playing?


----------



## Talembar (Mar 29, 2008)

Blue,

   Yup, we know all about The Gamer's Gambit -- it's 5 minutes from us. We've been going there since it was The Gamemaster...actually, even way back when The Gamemaster was downstairs in the Bergen Mall! When was that -- 25 years ago? But thanks for the tip, esp. since I don't think any of us knew of the existence of Time Warp...

~Jace


----------



## Blue (Mar 30, 2008)

Talembar said:
			
		

> Yup, we know all about The Gamer's Gambit -- it's 5 minutes from us. We've been going there since it was The Gamemaster...actually, even way back when The Gamemaster was downstairs in the Bergen Mall! When was that -- 25 years ago? But thanks for the tip, esp. since I don't think any of us knew of the existence of Time Warp...




Yeah, me too.  (Funny, we might know each other RL.)  Scott from Gamer's Gambit has a Gamemaster sign downstairs they inherited from one of the Bergen Mall location, though I don't know if it was the original downstairs location or when they moved upstairs.  I moved more to Time Warp (about 5 minutes from me) when it moved to it's current location, and through the owners between Gamemaster and Gamer's Gambit.  Time Warp is solid, also has a good comics area if you're into it.  But that that friends are running Gamer's Gambit I go there for everything.  No knock of Time Warp, but a few decades of friendship trumps.  

Cheers,
=Blue(23)


----------



## Talembar (Apr 4, 2008)

I doubt we know each other -- I'd remember. But we may have run into one another at one of the stores...totally understand the loyalty to friends -- it's a must!

   We're still on the lookout for a player...Ironblue, the age-thing may not be an issure -- it's more of a maturity-thing, and to be sure the potential new guy is 'up-to-speed' on all the rules. So don't discount yourself yet...tell me more about what you've played & what type of game you're interested in...

~Jace


----------



## Talembar (Apr 6, 2008)

Blue said:
			
		

> I'm in Essex county near the Willowbrook Mall.  Same situation - family, kids, limited time to play, want heavy story.
> 
> The current 3.5 game I run doesn't have an opening, but in June I'll be running a 4e mini-campaign (or adventure path I think they call it now).  It'll be more linear high-action then my continuing campaign which is very RP-intensive, shades of grey sandbox style, but if you're interested I'm always up to meet new gamers.  I run one game every other week, during a weeknight.
> 
> ...




Blue,

    I know that you've said that your group is full, but out of curiosity, what type of game are you running? High/low fantasy? Realms, home-brew or other? Point-buy, or what type of character generation? House rules? As I said, I'm just curious, thanks.

~Jace


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm fully settled now, living in Towaco (NE Morris County), and am early-30s, with wife and job (no kids yet, though). NOW I'm seriously looking for a game. I'm heavy-story, too.

I'll check my schedule, but I could probably swing by any of the games mentioned.


----------



## Ironblue (Apr 8, 2008)

Talembar said:
			
		

> We're still on the lookout for a player...Ironblue, the age-thing may not be an issure -- it's more of a maturity-thing, and to be sure the potential new guy is 'up-to-speed' on all the rules. So don't discount yourself yet...tell me more about what you've played & what type of game you're interested in...
> 
> ~Jace




Ah, sorry about the time lapse, Jace, I've been a little wrapped up in 4th edition news... embarrassingly enough, I kind of forgot about this thread.    

Well, you asked, so a little gamer's history is in order... this is going to be long, I apologize in advance.

[sblock]I've played a lot less than I'd be willing to admit, I'm afraid to say, with a grand total of about 5 (very short) campaigns, disregarding one-off games.  I've no DMing experience whatsoever, though I think I can appreciate from studying DM's I've played with how much dedication it takes, and the perspective it adds to the game.

Am I solid on the rules?  I can certainly hold my own... Not to brag, but when your first character is a 1st level Human Necromancer (banned school conjuration... what was I thinking?    ), you tend to know a little bit about trying to stay alive.  Well, I shouldn't beat around the bush, I think I'm more than competent enough to play a fairly complex character, though higher-level play is a tad daunting... especially for spellcasters.  I'm very used to the core books, as well as the complete series (complete mage and scoundrel probably being my favorites, as well as heroes of horror and races of the dragon), since my big brother is so into this hobby, and he has an actual salary (oooh... aaah), our combined list of books I have access to is quite extensive.

I have to admit, one of my major weaknesses is probably getting up the courage to roleplay out bluff and diplomacy checks... Most of my character's were very high-intelligence, high-charisma... so I would constantly feel I didn't do them justice, though I've found that writing down mannerisms and rote responses that are in character can really help.

I like to create characters as though I would be writing a novel about them. I love a solid personality, though sometimes I'd like to leave the background and history a little more murkier and unknown... I'd like nothing more than to learn as much about my character as I would about others.

Anyway, most of the games I've played have either been with a close-knit group of friends living around Hopatcong, and pickup groups at Dark Tower.  Currently I'm running through Red Hand of Doom with a widely disparate age group of players, though I think I'm the youngest.  Tough stuff!  I like it, but surprisingly enough, I'm usually happier with a developed homebrew setting that my brother and I are so fond of dreaming up.  To be honest, the feel of those games seems to try and pit the players against the DM, as though it's a competitive game.  I guess that's not really my preferred style.[/sblock]


So, to sum up my little (hah!) impromptu autobiography, I've played in games that range from being story-driven (to the exclusion of all else) without a single combat in a session, to one-off night games were I'd sit down with a bunch of people I've never met before and beat up the first thing the DM can find in his monster manuals.    

The games I'm interested in playing are those with a group of profound, nuanced characters where social interaction and combat are mixed to the group's desire... for me, ideally social interaction _while_ in combat as well.    

I live right smack dab in Morristown itself, so I would most likely have no problems getting to Bergen every now and then.

Thanks for considering, and again, sorry about the massive text dump.  You could say I like to talk about DnD, at least.


----------



## Thulcondar (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm running an AD&D 1E game, set in Greyhawk, and am looking for new players. I'm about to roll out my own version of Castle Greyhawk, so it'll be a mix of dungeon crawl and plot-driven stories, based in the City of Greyhawk. I've been DMing for, hmmm, 30 years or so now. 

We play Friday nights (usually every other Friday, but I'm hoping to try every Friday), in Stanhope (exit 25 off of route 80). Same boat; married (wife plays), with a kid, and we have jobs so the time works around that. 

Email me at joseph@josephbloch.com me if you're interested.

Joe


----------



## BastionLightbringer (Apr 8, 2008)

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> I'm fully settled now, living in Towaco (NE Morris County), and am early-30s, with wife and job (no kids yet, though). NOW I'm seriously looking for a game. I'm heavy-story, too.
> 
> I'll check my schedule, but I could probably swing by any of the games mentioned.




Nice to hear from you again. Hope the move went well. 

We are again looking for another player and hopefully this time you can come aboard. My brother or I will email you to see if your still interested and hash out the details. 


Take it easy
Bastion


----------



## Talembar (Apr 10, 2008)

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> I'm fully settled now, living in Towaco (NE Morris County), and am early-30s, with wife and job (no kids yet, though). NOW I'm seriously looking for a game. I'm heavy-story, too.
> 
> I'll check my schedule, but I could probably swing by any of the games mentioned.





John,

   I sent you an email, if you didn't get it, just reply to me on the board...

~Jace


----------

